# Sticky  Jan 9, 2023 RAW Discussion Thread: Point d'interrogation



## Chelsea

Hi, sweethearts. Have they advertised anything for this show? Couldn't find a damn thing.

Edit:


----------



## Chelsea

Some nice graphics:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611724333436608515


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Chelsea said:


> Hi, sweethearts. Have they advertised anything for this show? Couldn't find a damn thing.
> 
> Edit:


Alexa: Why I snapped


----------



## RainmakerV2

They're gonna get destroyed viewership wise tonight and next week so not sure how much they'll throw out here.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Spoiler on who is backstage at raw tonight and who is Uncle Howdy


Spoiler


----------



## Stellar

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Spoiler on who is backstage at raw tonight and who is Uncle Howdy
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 148914


I knew that it was Braun Strowman all along! He did it for Alexa Bliss! (I am joking, that's not the spoiler.).


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1612510523739758603


----------



## Prosper

Cody to return tonight possibly?


----------



## Smark1995

Prosper said:


> Cody to return tonight possibly?


0. He Wil return in the Rumble or at RAW 30


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## Oracle

Prosper said:


> Cody to return tonight possibly?


They won't do anything big considering its up against the national championship game.


----------



## troyag93

My sources are telling me that this guy is returning to announce that he’s going to enter the Rumble.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

troyag93 said:


> My sources are telling me that this guy is returning to announce that he’s going to enter the Rumble.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 148968


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Raw plans/spoiler



Spoiler



-Kevin Owens promo leading to a match

- Alexa Bliss promo

- Michin vs. Bayley

- Austin Theory and Seth Rollins promo

- Candice LeRae vs. Rhea Ripley

- Cody Rhodes vignette

- Solo Sikoa vs. Dolph Ziggler

- Miz TV featuring Dolph Ziggler

- Top Contender Tag Team Turmoil: The OC, Judgment Day, Street Profits, Cedric Alexander and Shelton Benjamin, Alpha Academy



SPOILERS

- Kevin Owens vs. Baron Corbin will happen tonight.

- Von Wagner and Oddysey Jones are both in town for Main Event matches.

- As of today, Judgment Day was supposed to get a heavy push in the main event.

- Akira Tozawa was supposed to continue with Street Profits.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Yeah they're totally phoning this in against the national title game lol


----------



## Mainboy

Will give this a miss tonight after reading the spoilers.


----------



## American_Nightmare

Haven't seen Bradshaw in a few weeks


----------



## Rockymin

Mainboy said:


> Will give this a miss tonight after reading the spoilers.


I'm just going to watch until Alexa's promo is done.


----------



## ThirdMan

Are KO and JBL's lip movements not in sync with the audio on anyone else's broadcast? (I'm watching on Sportsnet 360 in Canada, BTW)


----------



## troyag93




----------



## Rockymin

Corbin isn't Happy anymore?


----------



## Headliner

It's a shame JBL's heat magnet talent is being wasted on Corbin.


----------



## Rise

Can this just fuck off and get to Alexa bliss before the football game starts? Nobody cares about the 10th version of Corbin.


----------



## melkam647

KO needs to be selling these promos. Don't like when he does that


----------



## ThirdMan

Headliner said:


> It's a shame JBL's heat magnet talent is being wasted on Corbin.


Meh, I'd put them on about the same level of indifference (for me) at this point.


----------



## SAMCRO

None of this makes sense with Corbin, being repackaged supposedly, with JBL, called the new wrestling god, new gear, yet still comes out with Vegas party music, stupid bowler hat, i mean what the fuck is this exactly? He's still too much like Happy Corbin just with JBL as his manager.


----------



## DRose1994

SAMCRO said:


> None of this makes sense with Corbin, being repackaged supposedly, with JBL, called the new wrestling god, new gear, yet still comes out with Vegas party music, stupid bowler hat, i mean what the fuck is this exactly? He's still too much like Happy Corbin just with JBL as his manager.


they should’ve put more effort into his repackaging. New song, and just a thought-out gear to wrestle in.

I say this like every week, but can’t stand Kevin Patrick. JBL, Corbin, Owens, Graves and Patrick have all spoken on the show thus far, and Patrick is easily the most difficult to listen to. Can’t be that way with your lead announcer.


----------



## Stellar

I still don't get why JBL is with Corbin. Corbin can talk fine on his own. Them being together isn't stellar. I miss when Corbin was a badass that did his own thing. 

After seeing the RAW spoilers...blah. I may check out soon also.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

That damn pie again


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Rise said:


> Can this just fuck off and get to Alexa bliss before the football game starts? Nobody cares about the 10th version of Corbin.


The football game already started


----------



## Chris22

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> That damn pie again
> 
> View attachment 148988


JBL- "Are you in a food coma?!" lol


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Obvious win.


----------



## Seth Grimes

Headliner said:


> It's a shame JBL's heat magnet talent is being wasted on Corbin.


Never forget


----------



## SAMCRO

Stellar said:


> I still don't get why JBL is with Corbin. Corbin can talk fine on his own. Them being together isn't stellar. I miss when Corbin was a badass that did his own thing.
> 
> After seeing the RAW spoilers...blah. I may check out soon also.


Yeah i don't get it either, Corbin has always been able to talk and get heat on his own, JBL isn't needed with him at all. If anyone could benefit from JBL it would be Lashley or a new guy like Bronson Reed or a debuting Von Wagner.


----------



## Chris22

Kevin Owens actually fought off the 3 of them lol!


----------



## Stellar

At one time Corbin didn't lose that easily. Usually took some sort of screwy finish. Now he just straight up loses after one move. lol The future isn't looking good for Corbin at all. Please just have the guy go back to what he was doing originally.


----------



## ThirdMan

Stellar said:


> At one time Corbin didn't lose that easily. Usually took some sort of screwy finish. Now he just straight up loses after one move. lol The future isn't looking good for Corbin at all. Please just have the guy go back to what he was doing originally.


Sorry. That hair's long gone.


----------



## SAMCRO

Chris22 said:


> Kevin Owens actually fought off the 3 of them lol!


Well thats how the routine goes for anyone feuding with Reigns, they can kick all The Bloodline's asses single handedly, so it appears they're a big threat to Roman, then Roman goes on to beat them at the ppv. Usos held those tag belts forever, no two people can beat them, but get owned by all of Roman's single challengers, its so fucking stupid.


----------



## Solf

Lone wolf corbin needed tuning but had a much higher ceiling than the shit he's doing now. The most unfair part is that he had his best gimmick/booking when he was still developing as a talker and actor. Now that he's all around better than he was he's saddled with this, unfortunately.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah i don't get it either, Corbin has always been able to talk and get heat on his own, JBL isn't needed with him at all. If anyone could benefit from JBL it would be Lashley or a new guy like Bronson Reed or a debuting Von Wagner.


If they have to put JBL with a guy that can talk, Cameron Grimes is the choice they could make.


----------



## FrankieDs316

Is that Kenny from the spirit squad??


----------



## Chris22

SAMCRO said:


> Well thats how the routine goes for anyone feuding with Reigns, they can kick all The Bloodline's asses single handedly, so it appears they're a big threat to Roman, then Roman goes on to beat them at the ppv. Usos held those tag belts forever, no two people can beat them, but get owned by all of Roman's single challengers, its so fucking stupid.


I was waiting for a random face tag team coming out to help Owens lol.


----------



## SAMCRO

Love how no matter what The Bloodline does, assault staff, invade the shows, assault wrestlers, and all Pearce does is put them in matches as punishment, yet Lashley gets fired for pushing him.


----------



## ThirdMan

Chris22 said:


> I was waiting for a random face tag team coming out to help Owens lol.


Who needs a "random face tag team" when one has Mike Rome's shoe? The great equalizer.


----------



## SAMCRO

Great Alexa going back to this Fiend bullshit, well all that time spent on getting her back to normal and away from all the supernatural bullshit was useless, going right back to it... How fucking lazy, i don't get why she can't jsut be the Goddess again.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Super excited to watch another boring round of Alexa with Bray.


----------



## Solf

SAMCRO said:


> Great Alexa going back to this Fiend bullshit, well all that time spent on getting her back to normal and away from all the supernatural bullshit was useless, going right back to it... How fucking lazy, i don't get why she can't jsut be the Goddess again.


I feel like mr jekyll and dr hyde characters can be interesting if done right. Which is why I'm confident it'll definately be a disaster.


----------



## DRose1994

Kevin Patrick would be fine calling golf. He does not fit calling wrestling.

this is like the 3rd time in recent memory that someone just started doing a promo after just walking across the announce table. Looks kind of silly


----------



## ThirdMan

Eastwood said:


> Super excited to watch another boring round of Alexa with Bray.


Well, Alexa's having fun. That's what's important in the end. RIGHT?!


----------



## Solf

Character tuns bad, suddenly wears leather jackets with spikes


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## Seth Grimes

What a boring generic "I'm a bad guy again" promo, isn't this what Bliss fans say is one of the best on the mic?


----------



## Solf

Such a fucking cool entrance theme that'll go to waste.


----------



## DRose1994

Let’s see if when they come back from commercial break if they’re still going or if it’s just going to be a recap of this odd segment.


----------



## RainmakerV2

.....that's it?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Calls herself the face of evil

The real ones


----------



## SAMCRO

Uncle Howdy or Uncle Harper whoever is gonna look ridiculous if he ever wrestles, dude is small as fuck. All he is right now is an entrance and a top hat and coat, remove those things and he'll be dead in the water.


----------



## Rise

Was that it? At least they didn’t add the laugh track. If I was Bo I’d be like do I really need to fly out to do this shit? Can’t you get the beer vendor to do it?


----------



## ImpactFan

After the break: We don't know what we just witnessed

Maybe the same thing as the last couple of months? lol


----------



## Mutant God

Be funny if this time its Montez Ford in a Howdy mask so Bianca can attack from behind and return the favor lol


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Rise said:


> Was that it? At least they didn’t add the laugh track. If I was Bo I’d be like do I really need to fly out to do this shit? Can’t you get the beer vendor to do it?


I think he has to be there so he is the one who gets paid


----------



## Lady Eastwood

SAMCRO said:


> Uncle Howdy or Uncle Harper whoever is gonna look ridiculous if he ever wrestles, dude is small as fuck. All he is right now is an entrance and a top hat and coat, remove those things and he'll be dead in the water.



You just have to BO-LIEVE, brother.


----------



## Rise

Uncle howdy should twerk in the fog.


----------



## Rise

MonkasaurusRex said:


> I think he has to be there so he is the one who gets paid


That’s true, easy payday.


----------



## DRose1994

LMFAO. So that was just it with the Alexa and uncle howdy segment. Who on fucking earth is writing this shit?


----------



## somerandomfan

I thought there was going to be more after the commercial, but nope just it, segment just randomly ended...


----------



## Stellar

The way that Uncle Howdy stands in the entrance it reminds me of Colonel Parker.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

DRose1994 said:


> LMFAO. So that was just it with the Alexa and uncle howdy segment. Who on fucking earth is writing this shit?


 And now it's taking up space on BOTH main roster shows


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Those were edited pops, man, no one pops for Yim like that.


----------



## SAMCRO

Why the fuck are they calling her Mitchin Mi Yim? They're acting like Mitchin is her new name, yet they still call her Mia Yim as well, why?


----------



## Rise

somerandomfan said:


> I thought there was going to be more after the commercial, but nope just it, segment just randomly ended...


Vince McMahon grabbed gorilla and fired them again.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Eastwood said:


> You just have to BO-LIEVE, brother.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Bayleys hips..sweet jesus


----------



## Mutant God

SAMCRO said:


> Why the fuck are they calling her Mitchin Mi Yim? They're acting like Mitchen is her new name, yet they still call her Mia Yim as well, why?


Its a nickname, like "Rowdy" Ronda Rousey or "Phenomenal" AJ Styles


----------



## ThirdMan

Well @Eastwood , on the plus side, if Randy Orton hears Alexa's gone "evil" again, that might motivate a speedier recovery.


----------



## troubleman1218

Seth Grimes said:


> What a boring generic "I'm a bad guy again" promo, isn't this what Bliss fans say is one of the best on the mic?


Alexa has always been generic. People get fooled by her phony ass trying to sound like Trish on the mic and think she is good. Can’t name a single promo of hers that got me invested in a feud or match.


----------



## DRose1994

Eastwood said:


> Those were edited pops, man, no one pops for Yim like that.


very obviously piped in. Her music hit, and the big “Michin” flashed on the titan from, and I Honestly think I would’ve gotten a bigger reaction out there.


----------



## Chris22

Mia Yim looks great tonight!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

ThirdMan said:


> Well @Eastwood , on the plus side, if Randy Orton hears Alexa's gone "evil" again, that might motivate a speedier recovery.
> 
> View attachment 148993


----------



## SAMCRO

Mutant God said:


> Its a nickname, like "Rowdy" Ronda Rousey or "Phenomenal" AJ Styles


Then why does her entrance name plate only say Michin? and the commentators constantly just call her Michin. They say Mia Yim occasionally but half the time just call her Michin, they never called Ronda just Rowdy or refer to AJ as just Phenomenal. Makes no sense and wasn't needed at all.


----------



## Mutant God

SAMCRO said:


> Then why does her entrance name plate only say Mitchin? and the commentators constantly just call her Mitchin. They say Mia Yim occasionally but half the time just call her Mitchin, they never called Ronda just Rowdy or refer to AJ as just Phenomenal. Makes no sense and wasn't needed at all.


Good point, maybe they trying to slooowly phase the name out so they rename her "naturally"


----------



## Stellar

Nikki Bella having another show on E! Just adds to all of the different opportunities that shes been getting on her own.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Mutant God said:


> Good point, maybe they trying to slooowly phase the name out so they rename her "naturally"


Just band aid it people will adjust she's not a big enough deal for it to matter.


----------



## ThirdMan

Back in MAH day, wrestlers used to actually hit atomic-drops and back suplexes. Now their opponets flip over their shoulder nearly every time.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

The way Nikki is stalking, I wonder if they are swerving us and she is with Bray?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1612627874057428995


----------



## Lady Eastwood

ahahahahahahaha

They really thought we wanted to see Rhea vs Candice?

ahahahaha


oh fuck, brb Austin Theory


----------



## somerandomfan

See here I thought Gargano was out because he was suffering from a case of VKM.


----------



## PavelGaborik

I swear Rhea gets manlier and manlier by the week. 

I've never seen someone go from hot to repulsive so quickly in my life, she even straight up sounds like a 40 year old man.


----------



## Mutant God

Be funny if right before Rhea left she screamed "I see you Nikki!"


----------



## Seth Grimes

A TOWN DOWN BAY BAY


----------



## Lady Eastwood

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>



Alexa will pay for that segment.

#FuckingHo


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## Chris22

Austin Theory


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Don't "What" Austin


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Those "We Want Rollins" loud ass chants. But He sUcKs!


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Theory is so generic. There's nothing at all to this guy.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Seth a funny brotha lol


----------



## Seth Grimes

Rollins really is a star, shame he isn't booked like one


----------



## AliFrazier100

Theory recovered well from his cash in.


----------



## DRose1994

Theory looks great with the beard and the jacket and the US belt. Solid on the mic, but you can tell it’s (over)produced. You can’t develop a skill like working the mic if they’re always giving you the material and telling you how to say it.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Seth Grimes said:


> Rollins really is a star, shame he isn't booked like one


Agreed. He's spent the last few years putting others over.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Rollins wearing Becky's shades and lingerie.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Eastwood said:


> Rollins wearing Becky's shades and lingerie.


Well she is the Man in that relationship


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Lashley/Theory for the US Title, Seth goes up the card. I'm good with that.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

I'm not a fan of a lot of the new themes, but they nailed it with Seth's and Roman's.


----------



## Trophies

Bobby back from vacation.


----------



## Dolorian

Did Rhea already have her match against Candice?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Well, the only reason to watch current day wrestling is done for the night, so I'm out. Great showing for Seth.


----------



## SAMCRO

Wait did i miss something? did Pearce rehire Lashley?


----------



## Mutant God

Eastwood said:


> Rollins wearing Becky's shades and lingerie.


I guess sharing clothes helps lower the budget after having a kid and all


----------



## ThirdMan

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> I'm not a fan of a lot of the new themes, but they nailed it with Seth's and Roman's.


When they actually give Def Rebel _time _to make a theme, they do alright (see: Io's theme as well). But too often it seems like they're forced to rush one out, with middling results.


----------



## SAMCRO

Suspension? didn't Pearce fire Lashley? i'm confused.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

SAMCRO said:


> Wait did i miss something? did Pearce rehire Lashley?


No, he just came out when Seth left the ring.


----------



## DRose1994

Rumble is shaping up to be way better than last years… which may be faint praise considering how bad that rumble was, but still.


----------



## Dolorian

Oh it is up next, nice!


----------



## RainmakerV2

Theory is going to be MONEY for this company for the next decade no matter who's in charge.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

SAMCRO said:


> Suspension? didn't Pearce fire Lashley? i'm confused.


He took it back. Maybe because of the real life firing of Mandy.


----------



## Chris22

RainmakerV2 said:


> Theory is going to be MONEY for this company for the next decade no matter who's in charge.


Theory & Bron for the next decade!


----------



## SAMCRO

So Lashley said his suspension is up? are they thinking people forgot Pearce fired Lashley?


----------



## somerandomfan

SAMCRO said:


> Suspension? didn't Pearce fire Lashley? i'm confused.


They retconned that story the next day, I assume because of how close it coincided with them legitimately firing Mandy (Which was the two days after the "firing" and the day after they changed it)


----------



## RainmakerV2

SAMCRO said:


> So Lashley said his suspension is up? are they thinking people forgot Pearce fired Lashley?






Pearce cut a promo later saying he overreacted and Lashley wasn't fired.


----------



## American_Nightmare

He and Brock probably throw each other out


----------



## Dolorian

Rhea


----------



## SAMCRO

RainmakerV2 said:


> Pearce cut a promo later saying he overreacted and Lashley wasn't fired.


Lol ok, must've missed it, how dumb. Show ended with a huge cliffhanger angle with Pearce firing Lashley, then the next day on youtube "Nah he's not really i change my mind" great storytelling there...


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Hmmm


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1612629951408218114


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Candice and her husband both fucking suck.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

DRose1994 said:


> Theory looks great with the beard and the jacket and the US belt. Solid on the mic, but you can tell it’s (over)produced. You can’t develop a skill like working the mic if they’re always giving you the material and telling you how to say it.


 Essentially you're saying that you can't learn to act by acting.


----------



## Seth Grimes

Eastwood said:


> Candice and her husband both fucking suck.


Found Vince's alt guys


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

SAMCRO said:


> Wait did i miss something? did Pearce rehire Lashley?


 Yeah the day after he fired him, literally.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> He took it back. Maybe because of the real life firing of Mandy.


 I think they took it back before she got fired


----------



## SAMCRO

Rhea switching to trunks was the greatest thing to happen to this show in a long time


----------



## Dolorian

Eastwood said:


> Candice and her husband both fucking suck.


No problem, Rhea took care of Candice quickly. Love it.

Book her to beat Gargamel...I mean Gargano next.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

HB are back


----------



## DRose1994

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Essentially you're saying that you can't learn to act by acting.


No I’m saying you can’t learn to be improvisational on the mic, when you’re always doing and saying what someone else has written for you.


----------



## SAMCRO

Ok can we please act like MVP and Omos never happened and get The Hurt Business back together now?


----------



## somerandomfan

SAMCRO said:


> Lol ok, must've missed it, how dumb. Show ended with a huge cliffhanger angle with Pearce firing Lashley, then the next day on youtube "Nah he's not really i change my mind" great storytelling there...


WWE has a bad habit of forgetting to air digital exclusives on TV, but it was explained in kayfabe.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1602767763151507456


MonkasaurusRex said:


> I think they took it back before she got fired


It was technically before she was fired, but considering how they rushed to get the title off of her they most likely already decided.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

DRose1994 said:


> No I’m saying you can’t learn to be improvisational on the mic, when you’re always doing and saying what someone else has written for you.


Improvisation isn't that important as long as you can make the material you're given work.


----------



## AliFrazier100

Lashley has the body of a super hero.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

somerandomfan said:


> WWE has a bad habit of forgetting to air digital exclusives on TV, but it was explained in kayfabe.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1602767763151507456
> 
> It was technically before she was fired, but considering how they rushed to get the title off of her they most likely already decided.


 Entirely possible, but unconfirmed


----------



## SAMCRO

Why they spotlighting Rhodes so hard right before the Rumble? they're practically spoiling his return in the Rumble.


----------



## Seth Grimes

SAMCRO said:


> Why they spotlighting Rhodes so hard right before the Rumble? they're practically spoiling his return in the Rumble.


What is there to spoil? We all know he'll be back, we knew this from the time he got injured because of the timeframe it takes to heal


----------



## DRose1994

Brandi!


----------



## Seth Grimes

At the time I massively disagreed with Cody beating Seth with one arm, but hell if it doesn't now make him look like a superhero ready to return.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Sounds strange, but the injury may have helped Cody's mystique since his return. Bear in mind, AEW fans were booing him out of the building. I don't think it will happen in WWE though.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Imagine thinking Cody isn't winning the belt lol.


----------



## AliFrazier100

The Rumble is being sold on Cody's return.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

No wonder mustafa gets no promo time.


----------



## somerandomfan

Seth Grimes said:


> What is there to spoil? We all know he'll be back, we knew this from the time he got injured because of the timeframe it takes to heal


This. When people heard the 6 month timeframe everyone already started predicting he'd win the rumble. Even if they didn't do vignettes it'd be a terribly kept secret he's most likely coming back at the rumble.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> No wonder mustafa gets no promo time.


Making him the leader of a faction, was one of their more bizarre decisions.


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1612632239799472128

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1612636592056705024


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

I'm kinda surprised we're not hearing any pops in the background like we do sometimes when vignettes are being played. I really hope Cody switches it up and isn't a white-meat babyface "I'M DOING THIS FOR YOU" kind of character when he comes back. Please, he's capable of better than that.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

SAMCRO said:


> Why they spotlighting Rhodes so hard right before the Rumble? they're practically spoiling his return in the Rumble.


It's almost like it's not supposed to be a surprise.


----------



## ThirdMan

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Sounds strange, but the injury may have helped Cody's mystique since his return. Bear in mind, AEW fans were booing him out of the building. I don't think it will happen in WWE though.


Had he been working matches on RAW every other week for the past few months, he may have eaten some distraction/interference losses, damaging him somewhat. If ever there was a "good" time to have an extended injury break, it might've been for him here. As long as he's back for the Rumble, he's golden.


----------



## FrankieDs316

Its hard to think Cody is not winning the rumble but The Rock is just floating out there


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

How many dudes is Miz going to have to try and get over? It's basically his job now


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

FrankieDs316 said:


> Its hard to think Cody is not winning the rumble but The Rock is just floating out there


Yeah, I'm starting to think that's the way too predictable road at this point.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Mr. WrestleMania said:


> Yeah, I'm starting to think that's the way too predictable road at this point.


Because the Royal Rumble is typically some massively unpredictable event?

Plus, you can't have a random unannounced returning act win every fucking year.


----------



## Seth Grimes

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Sounds strange, but the injury may have helped Cody's mystique since his return. Bear in mind, AEW fans were booing him out of the building. I don't think it will happen in WWE though.


Agreed. Overexposure to anyone will hurt them. I always hear that even Stone Cold got boring for people in the 90s.



somerandomfan said:


> This. When people heard the 6 month timeframe everyone already started predicting he'd win the rumble. Even if they didn't do vignettes it'd be a terribly kept secret he's most likely coming back at the rumble.


At this point I'd say they swerve us by making everyone believe he won't win it. Most want him to win as well. So the excitement will be if he they can make us believe he WON'T win it


----------



## mdinca

MonkasaurusRex said:


> How many dudes is Miz going to have to try and get over? It's basically his job now


He's really only good at that and being the goof.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Because the Royal Rumble is some massively unpredictable event?


Someone's cranky tonight.


----------



## TommyRich

Ziggler a Hall of Fame career?


----------



## FrankieDs316

Mr. WrestleMania said:


> Yeah, I'm starting to think that's the way too predictable road at this point.


What is? Rock winning or Cody winning?


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Mr. WrestleMania said:


> Someone's cranky tonight.


 Because I asked a question?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1612639743451488258


----------



## AliFrazier100

Ziggler's a Hall of Famer.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

FrankieDs316 said:


> What is? Rock winning or Cody winning?


It seems like for months(essentially since Cody got hurt( the sentiment has been it's either Cody or Rock, so both would be considered too predictable.


----------



## SAMCRO

Seth Grimes said:


> What is there to spoil? We all know he'll be back, we knew this from the time he got injured because of the timeframe it takes to heal


Doesn't mean they should make it even more obvious than it already is and practically advertise him for the show. Could try and make some think he may not be in it and don't show any of him until he came out at the Rumble.


----------



## Seth Grimes

FrankieDs316 said:


> What is? Rock winning or Cody winning?


Honestly I'm not sure Rock will turn up until the last month before WM. I'd love him at Rumble but it feels like he'd be too busy to give them two months


----------



## Seth Grimes

SAMCRO said:


> Doesn't mean they should make it even more obvious than it already is and practically advertise him for the show. Could try and make some think he may not be in it and don't show any of him until he came out at the Rumble.


If something is 100% how can you make it "more obvious?"


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Is WM 2 nights again? Is it beyond the realms of possibility that Roman could defend one belt each night?


----------



## FrankieDs316

lol Dominick


----------



## Lady Eastwood

This fucking douchebag is Konnan this week?


----------



## mdinca

FrankieDs316 said:


> lol Dominick


What a joke!


----------



## Seth Grimes

Dominik does not sound intimidating at all


----------



## AliFrazier100

Dominik should wrestle in his prison jumpsuit like Nailz did.


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol so is Judgement Day a street gang now or something? Dom straight up dressed like some gang member from GTA.


----------



## Trophies

Dom dressed like he's ashamed of whatever happened in prison.


----------



## Seth Grimes

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Is WM 2 nights again? Is it beyond the realms of possibility that Roman could defend one belt each night?


Holy banger idea get on the phone to HHH RIGHT NOW


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

SAMCRO said:


> Doesn't mean they should make it even more obvious than it already is and practically advertise him for the show. Could try and make some think he may not be in it and don't show any of him until he came out at the Rumble.


Maybe them promoting him so heavily is to make you think it's a forgone conclusions that he wins and some other bigger star will win instead. 

It's all about perspective.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Seth Grimes said:


> Holy banger idea get on the phone to HHH RIGHT NOW


Vince will change the plans at the last minute lol


----------



## SAMCRO

Seth Grimes said:


> If something is 100% how can you make it "more obvious?"


I mean everyone and their mother knew the SaveUs_222 was Jericho but WWE wasn't spotlighting the career of Jericho beforehand.


----------



## Mutant God

Lady Eastwood said:


> This fucking douchebag is Konnan this week?


So now JD is part Filthy Animalz now lol


----------



## Seth Grimes

SAMCRO said:


> I mean everyone and their mother knew the SaveUs_222 was Jericho but WWE wasn't spotlighting the career of Jericho beforehand.


Because he wasn't coming back from a huge injury after being the #1 babyface in the company


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Mutant God said:


> So now JD is part Filthy Animalz now lol
> 
> 
> View attachment 149034
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 149035



Just look at FILTHY Rey, sweet baby jesus.


----------



## Seth Grimes

Cameramen using their "technique" for that segment


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Seth Grimes said:


> Because he wasn't coming back from a huge injury after being the #1 babyface in the company



But what about surprises! I want more surprises so I can complain that the winner makes no sense and took the spot from someone (who few people care about) who deserves it more.


----------



## SAMCRO

Seth Grimes said:


> Because he wasn't coming back from a huge injury after being the #1 babyface in the company


Well John Cena wasn't being spotlighted before his big return at the Rumble in 2008, and he was returning from a huge injury after being the number 1 babyface in the company.


----------



## Mutant God

Its Latino Orange Cassidy lol



Lady Eastwood said:


> Just look at FILTHY Rey, sweet baby jesus.


You mean sweet baby Jesús


----------



## Trophies

Why does this feel like a skit from The Office.


----------



## Seth Grimes

They acting like Dom just broke out of prison after being on a life sentence for 10 years straight


----------



## Lady Eastwood

lmfao, are we supposed to be shaking in our boots over fucking Domishit?

Rey, please come out and save this segment.


----------



## Headliner

So is Dominick a member of MS-13 now?


----------



## Mutant God

Lady Eastwood said:


> lmfao, are we supposed to be shaking in our boots over fucking Domishit?
> 
> Rey, please come out and save this segment.


No I think since hes a heel were suppose to thinks he a joke


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

This fucking guy has a teardrop tattoo


----------



## Seth Grimes

SAMCRO said:


> Well John Cena wasn't being spotlighted before his big return at the Rumble in 2008, and he was returning from a huge injury after being the number 1 babyface in the company.


Because it was not expected that he returns. Because his injury recovery was extremely fast. Cody was expected to recover months before the Rumble. What is confusing about this?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

What really happened


----------



## SAMCRO

MonkasaurusRex said:


> But what about surprises! I want more surprises so I can complain that the winner makes no sense and took the spot from someone (who few people care about) who deserves it more.


What are you talking about? i want Cody to win.


----------



## Irish Jet

SAMCRO said:


> Doesn't mean they should make it even more obvious than it already is and practically advertise him for the show. Could try and make some think he may not be in it and don't show any of him until he came out at the Rumble.


Yup.

Anyone tuning in for Cody would have been tuning in anyway on the chance that he returns. We shouldn’t have heard a thing about him until his music hit. Undermines the shock factor.


----------



## Trophies

Bringing Martha Stewart into this now lmao


----------



## Seth Grimes

This is like a parody suddenly, are the Wayans writing for WWE?


----------



## somerandomfan

I'm amused how Dom is acting like he spent hard time in prison when he spent a couple days tops in jail.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Seth Grimes said:


> This is like a parody suddenly, are the Wayans writing for WWE?


I was thinking that myself.


----------



## Irish Jet

Unemployment would be too good for Gallows and Anderson. Genuine trash.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

SAMCRO said:


> Well John Cena wasn't being spotlighted before his big return at the Rumble in 2008, and he was returning from a huge injury after being the number 1 babyface in the company.


Is replicating that one very specific instance that important to you? That shit really only works once because now as evidenced by the nearly immediate speculation upon his injury about Cody returning and winning the Rumble.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

SAMCRO said:


> What are you talking about? i want Cody to win.


It was a joke dude. Settle down it's only a TV show.


----------



## SAMCRO

Seth Grimes said:


> Because it was not expected that he returns. Because his injury recovery was extremely fast. Cody was expected to recover months before the Rumble. What is confusing about this?


No he wasn't, the recovery time from his injury was like 6 months to a year, which its been like 8 months, its the same exact injury Cena had.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Dom's toughness is only matched by the Mean Street Posse


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Irish Jet said:


> Unemployment would be too good for Gallows and Anderson. Genuine trash.



I don't understand why these guys are here, fucking boring since day 1.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Told you guys he was cranky tonight.


----------



## SAMCRO

Irish Jet said:


> Yup.
> 
> Anyone tuning in for Cody would have been tuning in anyway on the chance that he returns. We shouldn’t have heard a thing about him until his music hit. Undermines the shock factor.


Exactly.


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1612646248577728512


----------



## Mutant God

I'm hoping G&A win this, don't want to see another Profits/Usos match


----------



## ImpactFan

It's clear that VKM is back & running the show right?


----------



## SAMCRO

MonkasaurusRex said:


> It was a joke dude. Settle down it's only a TV show.


I'm settled down, i'm not upset lol, you was just making it out like i was complaining about no surprise and was then gonna bitch the big surprise took away the spotlight of someone on the roster more deserving.


----------



## SAMCRO

ImpactFan said:


> It's clear that VKM is back & running the show right?


I mean the show was feeling like Vince was running it for a while now tbh, so you couldn't' really tell if he was back or not by how Trips has been running things, he's done alot of the same shit Vince did with the bad comedy segments and shit and Roman still being pushed to the moon.


----------



## Seth Grimes

SAMCRO said:


> No he wasn't, the recovery time from his injury was like 6 months to a year, which its been like 8 months, its the same exact injury Cena had.


Can you at least google things before talking random shit? Cena's injury was 6-12 months in which he was injured in October. The guy came back in THREE months. Do you understand having a half to full year injury and returning only 3 months later? Compared to someone injured in June having a full 7 months to come back???????? Please, holy damn.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

SAMCRO said:


> No he wasn't, the recovery time from his injury was like 6 months to a year, which its been like 8 months, its the same exact injury Cena had.


If I heard correctly, in that video pack that aired today the doctor said it wasn't a muscle tear just the tendon(which is what attaches the muscle to the shoulder. Which shortens recovery time from 6-9(for the muscle tear) to months to 4-6 months.


----------



## Araragi

I'm ready for him to dethrone Roman.


----------



## Seth Grimes

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> I was thinking that myself.


There's no way they thought that was good or and completely cringe, right?


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Seth Grimes said:


> Can you at least google things before talking random shit? Cena's injury was 6-12 months in which he was injured in October. The guy came back in THREE months. Do you understand having a half to full year injury and returning only 3 months later? Compared to someone injured in June having a full 7 months to come back???????? Please, holy damn.


It's likely that Cena's injury was also only the tendon as the doctor in the Cody video stayed was the case in his situation. So recovery time goes from 6-9 to 4-6. Even so Cena was ahead of THAT schedule as well.


----------



## Mutant God

Is this the main event?


----------



## mdinca

What a joke of a finish


----------



## Seth Grimes

MonkasaurusRex said:


> It's likely that Cena's injury was also only the tendon as the doctor in the Cody video stayed was the case in his situation. So recovery time goes from 6-9 to 4-6. Even so Cena was ahead of THAT schedule as well.


The possible roids might also help too aha although I doubt he is on them


----------



## SAMCRO

Seth Grimes said:


> Can you at least google things before talking random shit? Cena's injury was 6-12 months in which he was injured in October. The guy came back in THREE months. Do you understand having a half to full year injury and returning only 3 months later? Compared to someone injured in June having a full 7 months to come back???????? Please, holy damn.


Yeah i understand perfectly buddy, I was saying Cody wasn't expected back months before the Rumble like you said, he was expected back slightly after.


----------



## New World Order.

Anyone else hear that woman screaming every 10 seconds? Brutal.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Seth Grimes said:


> There's no way they thought that was good or and completely cringe, right?


Might be an inside joke or something, to have him look deluded lol.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

New World Order. said:


> Anyone else hear that woman screaming every 10 seconds? Brutal.


VKM at Raw confirmed


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

SAMCRO said:


> I'm settled down, i'm not upset lol, you was just making it out like i was complaining about no surprise and was then gonna bitch the big surprise took away the spotlight of someone on the roster more deserving.


it was a joke I made replying to another person.


----------



## Araragi




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Araragi said:


>


"Saints Row" suits a faction with Priest in it


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Seth Grimes said:


> The possible roids might also help too aha although I doubt he is on them


 That too.


----------



## TommyRich

The Judgment Day has already competed for over 15 minutes, is that what Graves pointed out?


----------



## RainmakerV2

Is this really gonna go the whole hour? Jesus lol


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## Mutant God

Are they going to put Dom in the match?


----------



## Lady Eastwood

This is terrible, holy shit.


----------



## ThirdMan

People sometimes forget that one of the downsides of Rumble/Mania season is that the bigger stars are often not put in heavy workrate matches on the weekly shows, to avoid any serious injuries and protect them for the Rumble and their big Mania matches. So they rely more on midcard performers and teams, and shorter enhancement matches/long promo segments for the bigger names. Regardless, hopefully some Rumble returns freshen things up in a few weeks, and they don't just rely on old "legend" performers for the 30th Anniversary show.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Mutant God said:


> Are they going to put Dom in the match?


I don't think that'd be fair to their opponents with how tough Dom is now since his time in prison.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Best in the World, Dom Mysterio.


----------



## RainmakerV2

ThirdMan said:


> People sometimes forget that one of the downsides of Rumble/Mania season is that the bigger stars are often not put in heavy workrate matches on the weekly shows, to avoid any serious injuries and protect them for the Rumble and their big Mania matches. So they rely more on midcard performers and teams, and shorter enhancement matches/long promo segments for the bigger names. Regardless, hopefully some returns freshen things up in a few weeks, and they don't just rely on old performers for the 30th Anniversary show.








This is just phoning it in against the national title game. It's gonna be worse next week when the Cowboys are playing Brady in the playoffs.


----------



## toontownman

All this....for street profits vs Usos for the 109th time. Might as well just gift New Day into the match while we are at it.


----------



## ThirdMan

toontownman said:


> All this....for street profits vs Usos for the 109th time. Might as well just gift New Day into the match while we are at it.


Someone has no faith in Prison Dom.


----------



## Mutant God

toontownman said:


> All this....for street profits vs Usos for the 109th time. Might as well just gift New Day into the match while we are at it.


Maybe Howdy and Bliss decide to attack Belair's husband


----------



## toontownman

ThirdMan said:


> Someone has no faith in Prison Dom.


I just think he has been through enough. Don't send him to smackdown.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I am only watching the last 15 minutes in case Rey comes out. If he doesn't, I am going to bed angry.


----------



## Seth Grimes

This would have been the perfect time to have Rhea join in, win the match, then win the titles


----------



## mdinca

This is the dumbest commentary ever!


----------



## Mutant God

Lady Eastwood said:


> I am only watching the last 15 minutes in case Rey comes out. If he doesn't, I am going to bed angry.


Rey is fighting Kross, I don't think hes going to show...good night


----------



## ThirdMan

Lady Eastwood said:


> I am only watching the last 15 minutes in case Rey comes out. If he doesn't, I am going to bed angry.


Rey is not coming out unless Dom stole Scarlett's tarot cards.


----------



## toontownman

Seeing as they have referred to the Raw tag titles a bunch of times tonight l, does anyone think the usos might actually lose and split the titles again?


----------



## Mutant God

ThirdMan said:


> Rey is not coming out unless Dom stole Scarlett's tarot cards.


Hmmm I found Rhea, Dom, and maybe Priest


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

I didn't know Dawkins could do that. I thought that was strictly Montez's moveset.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Lady Eastwood said:


> I am only watching the last 15 minutes in case Rey comes out. If he doesn't, I am going to bed angry.


All you have to do is

BOLIEVE!!!!!!


----------



## RainmakerV2

This is such weird booking. The Uber heel stable is having to overcome a bunch of obstacles and injuries and go through the entire field from number 1.


----------



## Mutant God

RainmakerV2 said:


> This is such weird booking. The Uber heel stable is having to overcome a bunch of obstacles and injuries and go through the entire field from number 1.


And they're doing that tomorrow with Pretty Deadly


----------



## ThirdMan

Mr. WrestleMania said:


> I didn't know Dawkins could do that. I thought that was strictly Montez's moveset.


Dawkins has done that a fair number of times. But Montez often does it over the corner post.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Finn with the ice on his ribs. Stop it.


----------



## ThirdMan

Well, we know _Dom _has endurance, given what Rhea has put him through. Also: prison.


----------



## Seth Grimes

And people be saying that HHH has improved the product lol


----------



## ThirdMan

Are we sure the crowd is chanting "We want the smoke!" and not "Don't drop the soap!"?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

There's Montez. Damn.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Really making Priest look good in this match. Him and Montez would be ideal for pushes in the next couple of years.


----------



## FrankieDs316

Dom did it!!


----------



## mdinca

Freaking pathetic!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Dom with the win!


----------



## ThirdMan

Never doubt Prison Dom. He endures under immense pressure.


----------



## Trophies

Fresh outta prison Dom making things happen.


----------



## toontownman

#PrisonGrit


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Will Dom take over the leadership, as they see Balor as the weak link, like they did with Edge? lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Dom's new found prison toughness enabled him to put his feet on the rope to get the win. What a warrior!


----------



## somerandomfan

When Damian Priest is involved with a diving over the ringpost spot, I'm used to him being the one diving over the ringpost. People who watched ROH know what I mean.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## ThirdMan

Dominik Mysterio obviously sucks, but treating him as a complete joke like this is genuinely the best use of him.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> All you have to do is
> 
> BOLIEVE!!!!!!



Pops looking old and outta shape, but, I'll print out his younger face, tape it on, and ignore the dad bod


----------



## RainmakerV2

An hour long match where the heels are the underdogs and overcome.




Well fuck me sideways


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Raw sucked, I’m outta here.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

RainmakerV2 said:


> An hour long match where the heels are the underdogs and overcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well fuck me sideways


Triple H is a GENIUS, am I right?


----------



## BK Festivus

RainmakerV2 said:


> An hour long match where the heels are the underdogs and overcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well fuck me sideways


To set up a match against the heel champions.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Bayley won! 😍


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

BK Festivus said:


> To set up a match against the heel champions.


Triple H is a GENIUS, am I right?


----------

